# East Mids Meet #14 - Sunday 18th Feb - 11am - Meet + Cruise



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Somehow seems a while since my last cruise, not sure why. So here's the plans for the next one.

Meeting at The Snipe, the usual meeting place, at 11am on Sunday 18th February, gathering for 30 for everyone to arrive before leaving for a cruise. Not sure of a route yet, but it will be a different area than I've been doing before, and then ending up at a 2nd pub for food, again not sure where yet.

Going to have a look at routes this week and will post up full details as I get them arranged.

Location... Meeting about 11am 
The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

Any takers then?

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hope to make it


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I recognise that place :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

thehornster said:


> I recognise that place :wink:


Indeed 

So when you coming up to see us then?

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > I recognise that place :wink:
> ...


All good things come to those who wait! 

It gets mentioned so its not forgotten about.I'll mention it on sunday :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool.

Quite annoying actually as I'm down in your area again this Sunday, same as I was when I came for the first time last year. But I'm only down for one day so can't get round to the meet. Was hoping I could have worked it better.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Cool.
> 
> Quite annoying actually as I'm down in your area again this Sunday, same as I was when I came for the first time last year. But I'm only down for one day so can't get round to the meet. Was hoping I could have worked it better.
> 
> Nick


Never mind nick maybe next time!

O well then we'll have to eat it all our selves :wink:










Feeling hungry?? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Feeling hungry?? :wink:


Damn You! :twisted:

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Think yourself lucky it was like THIS last time  :lol: :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, should be up for this, my mate is coming along too as she is up from London and she has never been in a TT before!! :lol:

Can you show her your sideways action... :wink: 

We will need to be away from the food stop by 2.30-2.45 latest to drop her off for her train home but that should be OK I think if you're planning food towards Jnc 24?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've got an idea of a route, will print off some maps for tomorrow to hand out.

If anyone has PMR radios please bring them, I feel we're gonna get lost 

I reccon 2 hours for the cruise, maybe a bit less. Just booked the table for 10 of us at 2pm.

Nick


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Nick, bad news...I ca't make it!  The bl00dy washing machine decided to blow up at ten to six his evening so I'm oing to have to pop to Comet etc. tomorrow and get a new one! :evil:

Well gutted as I was looking forward to the drive!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bugger!

You could always come for the meet at the end pub for food?

Nick


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

That could be a posibility!  I'll see how I get on and I can always give Emma a call.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, just PMd you - got very very huge hangover......and my mate's trains have been replaced by buses so I feel I should head south later or else she has a nightmare journey home of some 6 hours... 

Need to send you money for the Virosol, unless you want to reschedule for next weekend.......

ooof my head. Right off wine. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I have to say I'm dissapointed.

Not one person turned up today.

I knowa couple of people had said they couldn't make it which I have no problem with at all. I'm also not having a go at anyone in particular, it's just a shame I was sat in a car park for 45 mins for nothing 

Wasn't all a waste of time tho, me and Kelly went and drove the route anyway, I'd only driven part of it before so was nice to see how it worked out in full. The route ended up at 67 miles and took about 1 hour 45 mins, which with a group in tow may make it 2 hours. It's all quite fast coutry roads with a few bits of single track just for fun.

This route I'llbe putting on again next month, not set a date yet but I'll put up a new thread soon.

Next evening meet will be at the Snipe again on Thursday 1st March at 7:30pm.

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry Nick 
i said i was hoping to come ,should have said this morning that i wasn,t, could not get out of Family stuff,i was suprised no one turned up after such good recent meets. :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, really sorry again for not making it...even more excitement then occurred as my best mate had her first baby - a little boy - you've seen the hair!!  8)

So even without the hangover I'm afraid I'd have been on hospital duty! :lol:

Now having a drink to wet the baby's head, best hangover cure.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh dear Nick,

sorry to hear that no one turned up for your cruise   Dave and I have been out all day, shopping for a new bed and only just got home now, via the pub for tea.
Glad you didnt have a completely wasted day tho. It has been a nice day for a run round in the TT. At least you have been able to suss out route for the next scheduled meet.

Gill


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry to hear that nem..ive set up a window tinting buisness at the same time as still working full time!...not a great idea but im so busy which is great!

will def try to get top the next meet (night one) food again i presume?

cheers!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

windy2484 said:


> sorry to hear that nem..ive set up a window tinting buisness at the same time as still working full time!...not a great idea but im so busy which is great!
> 
> will def try to get top the next meet (night one) food again i presume?
> 
> cheers!


No problem, I know how busy everyone is in general

Next meet is the evening one up at Junction 28, details here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=81526

If people are planning on coming, please post up there and let me know.

Nick


----------

